# معلومات عن أجهزة معملية



## ahmed moharam (26 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
أريد من السادة المهندسين المختصين فى هذه الصفحة أن يقوموا بوضع معلومات عن مجموعة من الأجهزة المعملية لكثرتها فى شركات الأدوية و لإحتكاك المهندسين بها أيا كان تخصصهم وليس فقط مهندسى الأجهزة الطبية 
هذه الأجهزة هى 
1 - أجهزة التعقيم AUTOCLAVE
2 - أجهزة الأفران HOT-AIR-OVEN
3- أجهزة قياس درجة الحموضة و القلوية P-H METER
4- CENTRIFUGE
5- الحضانات و أنواعها : Ordinary incubator & co2 water jacketed incubator
6 - ما هى biological safety cabinet ونظرية عملها و الأعطال التى من المحتمل أن تتعرض لها ؟
7- هاااااااااام جد ا أجهزة laminar air flow نظرية عملها و استخدامها و أنواع الفلاتر بها ؟
وسأبدأ أنا أولا :
كل من أجهزة الاوتوكلاف و الافران hot air oven يستخدم للتعقيم و لكن ما الفرق بينهما ؟
أجهزة الأفران يحدث بها تعقيم جاف لذا تسمى فى بعض الأحيان drying oven 
حسب دورة تعقيم محددة لزمن معين و عند درجة محددة من يعرفها ارجو زكرها
أما أجهزة الأوتوكلاف فهى أجهزة تعقيم بالبخار الرطب
لذا فطبيعة هذه الأجهزة و المواد التى توضع بها مختلفة عن تلك التى توضع بالفرن 

أجهزة ال p-h meter
هذه الأجهزة يمكن إستخدامها لقياس درجة الحموضة أو القلوية بالمياه عن طريق جزء 
خارجى يسمى Electrode عادة ما يوجد به حساسان أحدهما لقياس درجة حرارة المياة و الأخر لقياس درجة الحموضة 
أرجو توضيح المدى الذى تكون فيه المياه حامضية و الاخر الذى تكون فيه قلوية و أيهما مطلوب الوصول اليه ؟
هذه الأجهزة عادة مايكون العطل بها فى تلف الإلكترود الذى يمكن استبداله بآخر جديد
أرجو من السادة المهندسين التواصل فى هذا الموضوع بالصور و رفع الكتب إن أمكن و المناقشات 
مهندس / أحمد محرم
الشركة المصرية للأدوية و اللقاحات البيطرية


----------



## sayed attia (4 مايو 2010)

كيفية قياس نسبةph


----------



## sayed attia (4 مايو 2010)

*محطات المياه*

:1:ارجو افادتى عن كيفية عمل أجهزة قياس نسبة الكلور المتبقى فى عملية حقن الكلور فى محطات تنقية المياه


----------



## bmeadil (11 مايو 2010)

*رد :معلومات عن أجهزة معملية*

الاخ *مهندس / أحمد محرم 
اولا: شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الجميل.. 
ثانيا: اختلف معك فى جهاز pH meter حيث يمكن معالجة مشاكل الاكترود , ففى حالة refill يمكن تغير المحلول الداخلى للاكترود او نظافته بواسطة منظفات مناسبة.
ثالثا: جهاز Centrifuge عروف انه جهاز لفصل المواد بواسطة السرعة الزاوية العالية .. اغلب مشاكل هذا الجهاز تتمثل فى تاكل الفرش التى تتطلب التغير كل فترة اعتماد على مدة التشغيل .
رابعا:* biological safety cabinet يستخدم هذا الجهاز فى حماية العينات من التلوث او حماية الانسان من التعرض للعدوى .. ونظرية عمله انه تتم دورة الهواء من اعلى الى اسفل اى لا يسمح للجراثيم بالدخول للمنطقة التى يغطيها بحيث تكون دورة الهواء مغلقة ويكون به فلتر فى الاعلى وهو غالبا من نوع الهيبا فلتر . اغلب مشاكل الجهاز فى الفلتر الذى يحتاج الى تغيير كل فترة ويمكن التحقق من كفاءة الفلتر بواسطة قياس سرعة الهواء فى الجهاز. 
خامسا: وهى تشابه فى عملها biological safety cabinet 7 ولكن تختلف عنها فى انه توجد انواع منه افقي واخرى راسية اعتماد على دورة الهواء .. وتستخدم على نطاق واسع فى المعامل الطبية ومعامل الرقابة الدوائية وغالبا ما توجد بها الهيبا فلتر .


----------

